# spalted ambrosia maple bench



## davduckman2010 (Jul 6, 2014)

made this bench for my plants today cause I was board . spalted dry ambrosia maple got some heavy blackline in it with live edge. just put oil on it will put watco wipe on when its ready. 5 ft long--duck

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice, one critique though, countersink and plug the screw holes. Keeps the eye from being drawn to the shiny screw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 6, 2014)

David, you keep building stuff and you will have to turn your place into a furniture store. Looks simple and useful. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 7, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice, one critique though, countersink and plug the screw holes. Keeps the eye from being drawn to the shiny screw.


 they are counter sunk tick have not put plugs in yet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 7, 2014)

David, do you have a support on the bottom spanning the length to keep the top from bowing later under the weight of plants? What do you finish the wood with? Do you use a sealer first? Thanks


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 7, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> David, do you have a support on the bottom spanning the length to keep the top from bowing later under the weight of plants? What do you finish the wood with? Do you use a sealer first? Thanks


 iv got to put the support bracket across under it the plugs over the screws not done yet. no sealer watco Danish oil and 3 coats of wipe on watco poly yet to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Not bad for a duck with only 1 1/2 feet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

